# Just saying hello



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 31, 2004)

Just a newbie saying hello to all my fellow haunters out there.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard! Kick off your shoes and make yourself at home!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the House that Jack built...Jack-O-Lantern, that is! Hope your stay is an "Unpleasant" one!  

On a side note, I notice you're from Mobile, Alabama. I live on the other side of Pensacola, FL. in a burg called Milton. Ever hear of it? If you haven't, you're one of the lucky ones. Well, I guess you have heard of it now! I'm rambling, I know...Long day and all...you know how it is.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome to the Board

~~Bill~~


----------



## Ginny (Aug 24, 2004)

Welcome Autumn_Dreams, I like your username.


----------

